# I got some new toys!



## Flatliner1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Phenix just came out with their new line of Jigging Blanks and I am lucky enough to have the first set off the line!!!

These jigging blanks are made with the latest in blank technology and are super light, great backbone and capable of whipping anything that swims out there!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm not a rod maker, but when someone boasts about new toys I just gotta look! Knowing nothing about building rods, they still look like sweet blanks! I like the carbon fber look to them! Have Fun!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

damn i need to start building rods..prolly no better feeling that fishing with something YOU built, and you get to choose everything. No more complaining about the grip wrap, guides, color, tip.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

on the other hand.... you have no excuse to use when you don't catch anything.  it is a good feeling to catch something on a rod you built.


----------



## Flatliner1 (Jun 24, 2008)

tylerhb said:


> damn i need to start building rods..prolly no better feeling that fishing with something YOU built, and you get to choose everything. No more complaining about the grip wrap, guides, color, tip.


Be careful Tylerhb, getting into this will be habit forming and more addicting than crack. You are right tho. Catching fish on a rod that you make is up there with carving decoys and killing ducks over them!


----------



## Marlinmate (Jun 8, 2007)

i think i need one of these


----------



## Flatliner1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Let me know MM, I will bring them to the show.


----------

